# Interfaz grafica con labview.



## vitocoms10 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola a todos mi nombre es victor y tengo el siguiente problema:
Les cuento:
Estoy realizando un proyecto con un microcontrolador (LPC2103) en el que debo programar un filtro digital (pasa bajos). Bueno, esa parte esta hecha pero lo que quiero hacer aora es realizar una interfaz grafica que me permita modificar los parametros del filtro en tiempo real, pero nose como hacerlo con labview... nose si alguien me pueda ayudar con este problema... desde ya muchas gracias


----------

